# need help with residential & light commercial contracts



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

finally decided to jump back out on the force for myself this year. several years back i plowed for myself with my powerstroke, but upgraded to my chevy for the crew cab conveniance for the family. wasnt planning on ever mounting a blade on this rig seeing as its only a half ton, but couldnt stand plowing for someone else anymore, ecspecially when it was in a skidsteer! only wanted to start out with a few of my call back driveways, including my own, but word of mouth has landed me a condo complex that has three 4 families standing out of the 8 planned for completion next season, and a 16 spot dental office that also has a corner lot that needs city walk removal and salting. im not out to make a million dollars, but enough to help pay the payment and gas would be nice, as im working limited hours due in this winter construction season. so if someone could shoot me a copy of their contract so i would have something to go off of, that would be awesome, and greatly appreciated!!! i did pick my plow up used for $1200 off a local guy who used it about 18 times over the past 3 years, who was selling it only because he bought a new cummings dodge.... and it looks brand new. thanks to this website, i was able to step into the deal and walk away feeling pretty confident that i didnt get something i shouldnt have. i find many things to be of great help when it comes to questions and concerns.... so here is one i have! hope you guys can help me out!?! my direct email is [email protected]

thanks, troy


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

On residentials I plow when I get there and charge per visit, 3-4" per visit. On commericals I set up the contract based on the business type and what sort of foot traffic volume they have. I have a 0-1" visit price to cover dustings or blowing snow as to whatever I do, plow or sand/salt. Regular plowing is 2-4" per visit durning regular open hours and plow with the storm to maintain a safe acess to the facility. You also need to include a sand/salt schedule for ice conditions. Good luck....


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

i have established my prices and services as far as the 0-1" and 2-4", ect, ect.... i have submitted the bids, they have accepted, and its jus a matter of how i layout the contract and word it on paper. i didnt give them the contract as part of the bid, so im kinda stumped on the aspect of what i put on paper to give them as far as an official final document, before a bill? thats why i was qurious if someone could forward me a sample as to how they put it togather to kinda give me a rough idea.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51812&highlight=sample+contract post # 14 is most recent version

You can probally take the "meat and patatoes" out of this contract. If you search on here there are about 5-8 good contracts I have seen posted. I made this one out of a few I found on here.

Good Luck:salute:


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Click the email in my signature and email me. I have about 6-7 different contracts that I can email you and you can use one of them. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

fitch;496478 said:


> i have established my prices and services as far as the 0-1" and 2-4", ect, ect.... i have submitted the bids, they have accepted, and its jus a matter of how i layout the contract and word it on paper. i didnt give them the contract as part of the bid, so im kinda stumped on the aspect of what i put on paper to give them as far as an official final document, before a bill? thats why i was qurious if someone could forward me a sample as to how they put it togather to kinda give me a rough idea.


Looks like you are a little ahead of yourself. If you already quoted a service and the service has been excepted, then you need to word your contract to meet the service you proposed to your customer.


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

thank you for your help Image! that was jus what i needed to give me a place to start~


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

anytime buddy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why did you send me a copy of the contract?


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;497606 said:


> Why did you send me a copy of the contract?


Thats friggin hillarious......


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL!! WOW! :salute:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey sno why did you steal my contract and change names.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

iceyman;497661 said:


> hey sno why did you steal my contract and change names.....


Because it was the best contract that I've seen in a long time?

...........:waving:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey - SnoFarmer - thats some funny stuff - get to use your boss lately? no snow here for weeks......


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

WOW... very creative Sno! i see you have such great artistic skills.... Glad to see you have such a generous opinion when it comes to helping out fellow plowers. The critism is greatly appreciated, and i guess you should worry about your insecurities.... appears you are too afraid to use the site for what its worth as the local competition might jus beat you out! To those who have helped, i know we all got a good laugh off his great contract, but i appreciate those who arent here to bash! I have drafted up my contracts and they have been put out, and returned signed~ from here on out... guess ill jus keep pushing snow, and building clients, while out making some good honest money! So what was the joke again???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't flatter your self.
If you do not have a sense of humor get out of this business now.

Do you want My opinion?.
Hope it helps.pumpkin:

If you have to ask for a contract you are not ready to be out on your own .
You are not ready if you drew up a contract your self.
(big mistake)
Did your lawyer look it over first?
OR did you just cut and paste one together?

Now that they signed it you are stuck with it.

Most people in the snow business use the summer to get ready for winter not "Hey it's winter what do i do, what do i do?"

I have been making "some good honest money" in the snow business
since 1981 longer than you have been alive.

As for the local competition beating me out, I'm not worried my newest customer has been with us for 7years now my oldest 16yrs.
But thanks for your concern:waving:



You wanted my honest opinion.
Well you got it, I hope It was what you were looking for.


JMO>


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rjfetz1;497849 said:


> Hey - SnoFarmer - thats some funny stuff - get to use your boss lately? no snow here for weeks......


Nope...
I hooked up to it and pulled it loose from the ice then took it right back off..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

fitch;503939 said:


> WOW... very creative Sno! i see you have such great artistic skills.... Glad to see you have such a generous opinion when it comes to helping out fellow plowers. The critism is greatly appreciated, and i guess you should worry about your insecurities.... appears you are too afraid to use the site for what its worth as the local competition might jus beat you out! To those who have helped, i know we all got a good laugh off his great contract, but i appreciate those who arent here to bash! I have drafted up my contracts and they have been put out, and returned signed~ from here on out... guess ill jus keep pushing snow, and building clients, while out making some good honest money! So what was the joke again???


BE CAREFULL WHO YOU CALL OUT ON YOUR FOURTH POST!! Snofarmer will be the first guy to help you, if he can!


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

im not here to bash anybody, and have no reason to make enemies! i have been plowing for 10 years, but never wanted to take on anything commercial cause of all the risks that may be involved. i own two businesses that feed each other, and i was stumped as far as it went with things i needed to look out for, or also known as liabilities that could come against me. my lawyer can help put togather a contract, but its best he stays in the court room defending me, rather than try and set forth a few stipulations in a business he doesnt perform. you wouldnt ask your dentist about a cut on your arm.... if ya get my drift. i figured id get a lil guidence from the people who are in the industry that may have had certain things come against them in the past. my commercial acct is not at my leasure to take care of any services at my own beck and call. its a health care center, and its not an open check book to me! they will throw down salt and shovel if its something they can handle... so i was more worried about the liabilities i should take charge in.... if it snowed only and inch, and they didnt want me coming out and atleast salting, i didnt want to have someone slip and fall and have an injury that i had no part or control over. my business is properly insured to cover any kind of accidental injury, but in my bid, i didnt retain any liabilites for the such matter. it was jus a price for my services as far as labor and truck time. my lawyer did look it over, and from a few samples i recieved i got a great understanding in what i needed to look out for! my residentials are simple, and its a basic come clear my path for me, and ill pay you this amount... when its a business and there are 100 or so people in and out all day, it kinda bothers me. besides, i was replacing a guy who was doing less than his ability, and became lazy and destructive. seeing i had my child in the hospital at the time i was tryin to run on a straight mind with people pullin me several different ways! Was in no way tryin to be rude, but ive seen cocky people come and go, and sometimes i take on jobs in the construction field that people take advantage of the customer. i dont want to feel like im bending anyone over, and i certainly dont want to bend myself over either. ontop of the 3 times i have now plowed this office, i have obtained three other surrounding businesses.... so i think its safe to say i take my time, do a good job, as if it was my own establishment, and the quality shows!!! i understand this is an art in a way, and i know that not everyone is able to jus jump out there and do it. i dont doubt that you have an excellent track record, and do a great job.... but jus keep in mind im here for guidance in a part of the trade ive never dealt with before. im more than able, and ready.... and know what im doing! jus because someone has been doing this longer than i have walked this planet, doesnt mean that they are better, they jus have more experiance and seen a lil bit more. i guess all im tryin to get at is i feel that was a lil low blow to me! i havent gotten to where i am in life failing, and i have certainly not gotten where i am at now at only the age of 26 without taking chances... but im not willing to risk anything for how hard i have and will continue to work to have it all crumble by an honest mistake!!! i have a family to support and employees to take care of as well.... sorry again, if i came off as a dick. didnt intend to! jus here to help when i can, and ask when i have to!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fitch;504540 said:


> im not here to bash anybody, and have no reason to make enemies! i have been plowing for 10 years, but never wanted to take on anything commercial cause of all the risks that may be involved. i own two businesses that feed each other, and i was stumped as far as it went with things i needed to look out for, or also known as liabilities that could come against me. my lawyer can help put togather a contract, but its best he stays in the court room defending me, rather than try and set forth a few stipulations in a business he doesnt perform.
> 
> 16yr olds do not get hired as plow jockeys nor can they get Insurance at a descent rate that would be affordable.
> 
> ...


No one was saying anything about your quality of work.
But you seam to be very defensive about it.

You did intend to be a dick so no apology is necessary.

My comments are not a personal attack there just my opinion from years of experience. I would have told anyone else the same thing.

ps, a Dentist is qualified to stitch up your arm.

They can stitch your gums why not your arm?
They might not be my first choice but they'll do in a pinch:waving:

lol ,and you have'nt pissed me off ether... so welcome to plowsite....


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

its not that im defensive about it... i stand behind it, and i have several customers who are return customers for years in 2 aspects of my everyday year round business life! i arrive at a job and i take care of it the whole way thru, as if it was my own personal project! you dont get anywhere cuttin corners, and i am flattered at the fact that some would look at me as an ammature! people can think what they want. you know just as well as i do, that when you do your best, you get rewarded~ ive seen some sloppy plowing here in my neck of the woods. and if it takes me a little longer than the last guy to do something exactly how i not only said i would do it, but the way the customer asked over how they may have did things... where does that leave me? ahead, i guess! You cant get by the fact that people want you to do things a certain way. I see where you are coming from with the fact that everything is commercial. i waive all my liablility for residential, as most homeowners would rather salt on their own to prevent ice. but this day and age with the economy the way it is here, everyone is tryin to cut costs! i keep reading about low ballers and what not. heck some of my friends say i could charge more on certain jobs, and i did under bid the guy who plowed the medical center by a good 33%. but all in all, i dont feel as if im cheating anyone, as i am under his price, but didnt know his number upon recieving the call to bid. All in all im still comfortable with the fact that i walk away in it being profitable, and the owner is floored with how well it is done and in a more than reasonable time matter. i didnt intend to take on more than i can handle. im tryin not to have a huge fleet... jus enough to keep me busy, and pay the expenses and make a lil something for my time! Safe to say, i appreciate your feedback and advice, and i do appreciate now being part of Plowsite!!! Its good to know people, but more than anything, its good to know i can work for myself and have the people here helping me with any questions and concerns i have! beats plowing for my buddy and his company, makin him all the money!


----------

